# dog food recipes- high protein



## Ozzie Python (May 24, 2011)

Gday peoples,

I'm looking for some good recipes for home made dog food. My bull arab has just got another abcess due to blocked anal glands/infection. The surgery to remove her anal glands is not a nice one- long recovery and very painful, with risks i'm not 100% willing to take just now. I know it is a disease and there is a good chance surgery is the only thing that will stop it, but im willing to give alternative solutioins a try first.

I have been recommended giving her more protein in her diet to try harden up her stools, which in turn may help to empty her glands more often. 

We occasionally give the dogs heart, kidney and liver with a bit of veg and rice/pasta with their dry food (royal canin), but now i think i need to start making a hell of a lot more fresh food for them.

I'm thinking raw roo/chicken mince, pasta, veg, brown rice?, eggs. no idea of quantities, but i got 2 mutts to feed so im hoping to brew up a good 2 weeks or so worth of food each time.

So any ideas, ingredients, quantities? Any info on what is good and bad appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Smithers (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like your giving your dogs a great diet already,...I had the same prob with my male Amstaf and had a female staffy with alergies so we ask around also what's best and the answers kept coming back non processed. There's a vet in WA Dr Billinghurst who has designed a a diet for dogs using fresh ingredients. Click here if interested. I gave mine dogs a raw sardine or small mackerel from sea food shop and their coat never looked better even though I had given them cod liver oil in their diet...fresh is best. Good luck I know how difficult it is for the animal and owner to see this problem.


----------



## Chris1 (May 24, 2011)

i remembered seeing a thread on home made dog food recipies a while ago,...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/home-made-dog-food-132085/

not sure if any are meaty enough....but theres a heap of good/interesting info!


----------



## Smithers (May 24, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> i remembered seeing a thread on home made dog food recipies a while ago,...
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/home-made-dog-food-132085/
> 
> not sure if any are meaty enough....but theres a heap of good/interesting info!



Sounds good other than the Stock powder, Peanut Butter and the Sour Cream, processed human foods esp as alot of dog are lactose intolerant the sour cream may just make things worse. I'd replace the sour cream with natural yogart with/without a probiotic, yes it's still processed of sorts but they help in digestion.


----------



## Chris1 (May 24, 2011)

lol, i just remembered the thread, i dont even have a dog!


----------



## Red-Ink (May 24, 2011)

Here's what I give my bulldog every second day and he is 40kg of muscle... I mix in it with his biscuits one per meal

*Raw Meat Recipe*

1 Kg of mince Beef
1 Kg of Kangaroo mince
1 Kg Frozen or Fresh Vegetables (no onion)
2 Tins Sardine in oil (vegetable or olive oil)
1 Tsp of mince garlic only (large quantities is toxic)
1 cup of Rissoni or Rice (cook by par boil method)

*Instructions*

Mix all ingredients in large bowl thoroughly
Mix in the cooked rice or rissoni in for volume
Separate into small portions about 200gms each
Freeze individual portions

*Directions*
Feed mince only every second day with kibble for dinner
Mix frozen vegetable with breakfast daily (thawed vegs or boiled)
Mix in 1tsp of Flaxseed oil and 1 tsp of kelp liquid with breakfast daily


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 24, 2011)

red ink, aussie, american or british bulldog?


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 24, 2011)

sounds like a good recipe red-ink.

you serve the meat raw? i occasionally boiled up the hearts and liver with rice or pasta. 

I'm thinking raw everything except pasta/rice is the way to go.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 24, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Sounds like your giving your dogs a great diet already,...I had the same prob with my male Amstaf and had a female staffy with alergies so we ask around also what's best and the answers kept coming back non processed. There's a vet in WA Dr Billinghurst who has designed a a diet for dogs using fresh ingredients. Click here if interested. I gave mine dogs a raw sardine or small mackerel from sea food shop and their coat never looked better even though I had given them cod liver oil in their diet...fresh is best. Good luck I know how difficult it is for the animal and owner to see this problem.



my aunty uses the BARF diet and swears by it. she has big dogs and they love it.


----------



## Mace699 (May 24, 2011)

Hey Ozzie sorry to hear about your dog i've recently done a bit of reading up on dog nutrition. Smithers hit the nail on the head with R.A.W BARF the stuff is great alternativeley you can make your own i would advise stearing clear of any grains such as rice and pasta as dogs wouldnt eat that naturally and have trouble digesting it in some cases. potatos are a much healthy option to supply carbs as a filler than pasta or rice. you are on the right track with the roo mince and chicken mince i would recomend mincing chicken necks or frames as the added calcium from the bones and the protien in the marrow are great for the dogs. My partner and i made up a batch on the weekend we used
2kgs of chicken necks minced
1kg of roo mince
1kg of potatoes
4 eggs shell and all
1 can of tuna good for omega 3 and 6 fatty acids
spinach or other leafy greens but not lettuce or cabbage
carrot, capsicum any vegies bar onion really
garlic
you can add apples or other fruit as well
chop up and blend eggs veggies and fruits garlic and all strain tuna combine the meats together and give it a good stir you can boil the potatos and dry them out slightly but ive fed our lactating husky on this and she's gone nuts on it we put it in to the freeezer in kilo lots and just give her one a day, she has had nice firm stools and puppies have been gaining weight quickly since the swap from dry biscuits we always have them on offer to her but she hasnt wanted them bar a few here or there. give it a go mate as you may find yes it will cost a bit more but no where near as much as the vet fees and it really couold fix the problem from what i've read there have been similiar cases that raw barf have helped.

PM me if you want any help with it at all and or if you have any questions.


----------



## Smithers (May 24, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> my aunty uses the BARF diet and swears by it. she has big dogs and they love it.



It's a great diet hey,...sounds funny though when you tell people it's called BARF which used to be Bones and Raw Food,...now it's called Biologically Appropriate Raw Food. I was put onto it from the breeder I got my Amstaf from in W.A. TOTHEMAX Kennels if anyone after a American Staffy in W.A. or here.

Just a quick one,...sorry for flooding the thread....Garlic is good for aiding in getting rid of flea's but it is toxic to dogs in larger quantities, jsut a quick heads up.


----------



## 1woma (May 24, 2011)

Chicken necks, frames and wings UNCOOKED are great for dogs. we feed a mixture of raw meat including human quality roo mince, bones etc. i only feed very minimal amounts of dry food as i have always been concerned about the amount of grain in it. egg raw once a week sardines twice a week and some natural yogurt usually mixed in with dry food.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 24, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> red ink, aussie, american or british bulldog?


 
Aussie mate... Same recipe an old mate of mine feed his Johnson AmBulls but his are 80Kg dogs.



Ozzie Python said:


> sounds like a good recipe red-ink.
> 
> you serve the meat raw? i occasionally boiled up the hearts and liver with rice or pasta.
> 
> I'm thinking raw everything except pasta/rice is the way to go.



Yeah mate the meat is Raw, but the veg and pasta are cooked.. I also feed raw veg here and there but the bugger prefers them cooked.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 24, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Aussie mate... I also feed raw veg here and there but the bugger prefers them cooked.



beautiful! I have 2 aussie's also. They are the best.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 24, 2011)

My recipe is:
1 kilo raw mince (chicken, human grade roo or a mixture, sometimes beef or lamb mince if it is on special)
500g veges
250g rolled oats
2 tbsp brewers yeat
1/2 cup flaxseed
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 egg and 1 can sardines once or twice per week
He gets a raw chicken carcass every meal also and the smaller dogs get one twice a week
The above mix does the three of them for 2 days.


I have a Bull Arab x Bull Mastiff who was doing very badly on commercial dog food as a pup and broke out in hives after feeding Hills Science. He, and my other dogs have not looked back since I changed them over. It is also a lot cheaper as it is all real food not packed with fillers.

EDIT: as woma1 one said, yoghurt mixed in once or twice per week.


----------



## snakehandler (May 24, 2011)

We have pure bred rotties, all three are show dogs and get pampered. They have an expensive but effective diet:
kangaroo meat and Vets All Natural for dinner
Eagle pack sardine kibble and tinned sardines for breakfast (alternating the tinned food with eggs and yogurt).
Bones as treats 2 times a week, nothing cooked.


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 24, 2011)

Smithers said:


> There's a vet in WA Dr Billinghurst who has designed a a diet for dogs using fresh ingredients. Click here if interested.


 
dropped them an email to ask a few questions and they sent me a bit more info. it seems the ingredients they use are pretty much spot on with what everyone here has listed. cost wise it is about $23 per 3kg roll. doesn't seem too bad when you add up the costs of buying the stuff to do it yourself, plus time, containers etc. 

thanks for all your feedback, got some good ideas to run with now and see what works best for me.


----------



## Mace699 (May 24, 2011)

Good luck mate let us know how it goes as im really keen to see if this helps fingers crossed. let us know if you notice any behaviour or viisual changes in coat either some people have said there dogs become better behaved after the diet change bit like kids with add i guess haha.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 24, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> dropped them an email to ask a few questions and they sent me a bit more info. it seems the ingredients they use are pretty much spot on with what everyone here has listed. cost wise it is about $23 per 3kg roll. doesn't seem too bad when you add up the costs of buying the stuff to do it yourself, plus time, containers etc.
> 
> thanks for all your feedback, got some good ideas to run with now and see what works best for me.


Believe me it is way cheaper to do it yourself, costs me $10 -15 a week, $20 at the most for 3 dogs.



Mace699 said:


> Good luck mate let us know how it goes as im really keen to see if this helps fingers crossed. let us know if you notice any behaviour or viisual changes in coat either some people have said there dogs become better behaved after the diet change bit like kids with add i guess haha.


 My dogs are quieter and look better, shiny coats, they only poo after they eat and never runny and their poo doesn't stink nearly as bad.


----------



## solar 17 (May 24, 2011)

The anal glands on a dog are the lubricant sacs for the lower bowel and they basically become blocked and infected for two reasons poor diet and dogs that are "too" good at chewing, imo and his "snakehandler got it right, raw bones at least once preferrably twice a week and more to the point "a brisket bone" "raw" these are actually the sternum or chest bone and contain cartiledge which dogs tend to swallow in one piece and this is desirable as it will pass through the gut most of the time in tact and then physically compress the anal gland causing it to secrete its bowel lubricant thus in doing so lubricating the lower bowel and all of this is very desirable.
ln a healthy dog that is having a bowel movement [poo] you will notice between the stools [lumps of poo] a drop or two of what looks like olive oil, well this is actually the anal gland working [as it should]and being impacted by the bowel movement for reasons previously suggested..
Any vet with his salt can manipulate this gland externally into a flush mode with virtually no discomfort to the said patient what so ever...just do it outside because the smell is odourous to the max
......solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## -Katana- (May 24, 2011)

*sigh*

Gone are the days when you could throw a fresh road kill in the back of the ute for the dogs.
Honestly I weep every time I see a freshly skittled wallaby or roo on the road side......all that beautiful meat just going to waste and rotting.


----------



## marcmarc (May 24, 2011)

My easy to make recipie:

Ingredients:
2kg Either kangaroo or beef mince (I pref Kangaroo).
1kg bag of Frozen diced veg (no onion!!), Woolies Home Brand is good.
1 litre carton of SALT REDUCED chicken stock.
125 grams of powdered gelatine (in the cake making ingredient aisle).
Five cups of a good quality dry dog food, I use "Hills" Science Diet.

Method:
In a large pot (10 litre to be safe, a bit smaller ok) put in enough water to be approx 2-3 cm deep and heat. Place in minced up meat and brown, the water helps the meat not to burn.
Once the meat is sufficiently browned, add the chicken stock and diced vegetables, and bring to a slight boil.
Add the dry dog food, keep stirring to stop anything burning on the bottom of the pot. 
Meanwhile in a small saucepan bring a small amount of water to the boil (must be boiling), slowly add the gelatine powder and try to disolve in the boiling water (tricky job but don't stress about chunks of undisolved stuff).
Add gelatine to big pot and stir, keep the heat on for a while and ensure the meat is cooked through.
Leave pot to cool for two hours, stirring occaisionally as the dry food will be soaking up fluid.
Evenly distribute the mix into two 3L icecream tubs (makes apporx 6L total), leave the lids off till cold.
Freeze one and keep the other in the fridge. The frozen one will defrost in the fridge in two nights.
Feed to dog as required, I give my dog a few scoops of the loaf mix with some dry food. More dry food than loaf.


----------



## happyherps (Jun 2, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Gone are the days when you could throw a fresh road kill in the back of the ute for the dogs.
> Honestly I weep every time I see a freshly skittled wallaby or roo on the road side......all that beautiful meat just going to waste and rotting.


 
what do u mean gone are the days lol my dogs get this all the time tho not interested in the last one i give em this morning cos they are still in the process of buring bits of the calf i fed them last week


----------

